# Social Anxiety and Biking



## contranigma (Jun 24, 2009)

I just bought a bike a few weeks ago. It's a relatively cheap $200 Schwinn from Wal-mart. It got good reviews on their site. When I started riding it, I thought the gears weren't shifting smooth. I tried adjusting them myself, but I wasn't making it better so I took it to a bike shop. They charged me $80 to adjust the gears which I think is a rip-off and all they did was make it like it was before. So it still doesn't shift smooth. They just corrected what I did trying to adjust it.

Besides that, I feel foolish wearing a helmet, like it makes me look like a kid. I know that's dumb, because I want to be safe, but it still feels uncool. And finally, my social anxiety is really prevalent when I'm out riding. I got the bike thinking it would be cool to ride to school or work, but both of those require crossing busy intersections. I hate being stopped at an intersection waiting for a light on a bike. I feel like everyone is looking at me, because on a bike, there is nothing to hide behind. In a car you blend in. I also feel like if I ride on the sidewalk, serious bicyclists would look down at me. Isn't it illegal in some places to ride on a sidewalk? Then again, if I ride in the street, I'm afraid of pissing off motorists that have to slow down behind me or go around me. I know a lot of people get road rage and don't like to share the road with bikes. Is it okay to cross in the crosswalk at a light on a bike? I know bikes are supposed to follow the same rules as cars, but it seems safer to me to be on the sidewalk while crossing a busy intersection.


----------



## EmergencyChocolate (Aug 12, 2011)

"Isn't it illegal in some places to ride on a sidewalk? "

it really depends on where you live. It is illegal to ride on the sidewalk in CA, however, I live in MA and I see people do it all the time. Generally, cyclists should follow the same rules as drivers. Don't worry about pissing people off, you have the right to share the road with them.

"Is it okay to cross in the crosswalk at a light on a bike?"

Yes. As long as you dismount from your bike and walk it across. Technically you're a pedestrian because you aren't actually riding your bike.

I would try not to worry about everyone else. I know, easier said than done. But if you think about it, everyone is trying to get from Point A to Point B, and of course they're going to get annoyed by things that slow them down (i.e traffic, crossing pedestrians, pesky cyclists). It's nothing personal. Also, they're not gonna think "Wow, look at that dumb cyclist with his dumb helmet.", they just wanna get to the Aunt Sue's house, or whatever. 

Just do your thing, and respect the people you are sharing the road with.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Illegal to ride on a sidewalk?! Isn't that the ONLY way to ride a bike without looking like an a**hole? lol, no offense but I hate when people ride on the road, bikes just weren't made for that.

I love riding my bike, unfortunately my bike broke a while ago, I'm getting a new one though....


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

^
You have it backwards, in fact.


----------



## contranigma (Jun 24, 2009)

I know what you mean Sky. It does seem like they shouldn't be on the road because they really can't compete with cars in terms of size or speed. I think I'm just going to use my best judgement and do a bit of both, riding on the sidewalk and in the street. I'm kind of wishing I hadn't got a road-bike, though, because the skinny tires make a really rough ride on bumpy roads or sidewalks.


----------



## street owl (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi there EmergencyChocolate, great name! 

'm a pretty serious bicyclist. I'm presently recovering from elbow surgery after a bike wreck. Glad I had a helmet on. You never know when danger will nip at you.

I remember when I had very similar shyness crossing big intersections. It lessened a lot as I increased my bike handling skills. As far as the SA affect of the helmet, what about the fact that the helmet somewhat hides your face?

Are there any bicyclist groups in your area? Such groups can be a great source of advice and friendship for bicyclists. I think a lot of bicyclists tend to be independent soles. You might be able to find a friend there.

Street Owl


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

I think wearing a helmet makes you a smart person. You wouldn't want to have a head injury just from not wearing a helmet just incase you fall off your bike or something.


----------



## Dov (Dec 12, 2009)

yea ive broken enough helmets in my time to recommend wearing one. You might want to look for a bike trail to ride on usually just runners and bikers on them. I also always ride in the street staying as close to the shoulder the cars are required to share the road. The official laws is they have the same rights and restrictions, that being said I never stop for red lights


----------



## artandis (Jun 5, 2011)

:no Helmets are cool.

You know what's not cool? Smashing your head against the pavement and dying.


----------



## Metus (Dec 6, 2010)

Department store bikes are like that. They're assembled incorrectly and their bottom-of-the-barrel components constantly need tuning. You could have easily taken that $200 and bought an older bike that's a lot nicer off of craigslist.

Riding on the sidewalk is not only illegal in many places but it's unsafe if they're actually traveled. You're supposed to ride on the furthest to the right on the road as you can. The most inconsiderate cyclists are the ones who ride side-by-side instead of single file when traffic is passing them. I still use the sidewalks sometimes when they're empty but most of the places I ride don't have sidewalks.

I don't wear a helmet. As a long time motorcyclist it's hard for me to take Styrofoam that covers the top of your head seriously. Bicycle helmets typically don't cover the areas most likely to take a blow very well to begin with.


----------



## Himi Jendrix (Mar 24, 2010)

I got a bike recently too. I ride it with no shirt and no helment. 

Very recklessly too. Its fun for me and it gets me out of the house. 

I dont have anxiety when riding. I wish I would ride now but I have a broken collar bone.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

contranigma said:


> I just bought a bike a few weeks ago. It's a relatively cheap $200 Schwinn from Wal-mart. It got good reviews on their site. When I started riding it, I thought the gears weren't shifting smooth. I tried adjusting them myself, but I wasn't making it better so I took it to a bike shop. They charged me $80 to adjust the gears which I think is a rip-off and all they did was make it like it was before. So it still doesn't shift smooth. They just corrected what I did trying to adjust it.
> 
> Besides that, I feel foolish wearing a helmet, like it makes me look like a kid. I know that's dumb, because I want to be safe, but it still feels uncool. And finally, my social anxiety is really prevalent when I'm out riding. I got the bike thinking it would be cool to ride to school or work, but both of those require crossing busy intersections. I hate being stopped at an intersection waiting for a light on a bike. I feel like everyone is looking at me, because on a bike, there is nothing to hide behind. In a car you blend in. I also feel like if I ride on the sidewalk, serious bicyclists would look down at me. Isn't it illegal in some places to ride on a sidewalk? Then again, if I ride in the street, I'm afraid of pissing off motorists that have to slow down behind me or go around me. I know a lot of people get road rage and don't like to share the road with bikes. Is it okay to cross in the crosswalk at a light on a bike? I know bikes are supposed to follow the same rules as cars, but it seems safer to me to be on the sidewalk while crossing a busy intersection.


I wear a helmet. I thought it was foolish until I was riding along an embankment. I fell over and hit my head on the grass. It wasn't even that hard, but I was glad I wore it. I see riders wearing helmets all the time - get an awesome one and you will be fine!

I cross intersections on a bike - USE THE PEDESTRIAN SIGNALS! Serious bicyclists think it is AWESOME to see other riders. I wave a quick hello in passing and that is it. They don't look down on people. Drivers will go around you - they know that a bicycle can't go 50mph and there isn't adequate sidewalk. I have actually seen more riders this summer than in many previous years. I ride on the sidewalk if there is not adequate space for me to ride on the street.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

millenniumman75 said:


> I have actually seen more riders this summer than in many previous years.


I have been riding even more this year. :b

I have noticed a lot more people on the bike trails this year as well. They work really well to get places. And they are going to connect the two trails next year that will help make trips downtown even shorter for me.

*Note to people looking to buy a bike. This is why you shouldn't buy one from Wal-Mart among other reasons. You need to understand that very compnent needs to work efficiently, and when they don't, you have to work harder and go slower.


----------



## Aedan (Jul 21, 2011)

I once worked as a bike courier here in Paris. I can assure you that riding in a busy city is a high-risk activity.

But I seldom wore a helmet myself because my haircut is AWESOME and that I wouldn't want to spoil it now, would I ? :lol

No, seriously... my hair is awesome.

But they make really good-looking helmets nowadays that don't make you look like a failed astronaut.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

I just bought a bike a couple weeks ago, and I've been riding some on this one trail that passes by my house. Today I rode on busy streets for the first time. I experienced the same anxiety as you--it was especially bad when my chain got stuck and I had to fix it in the middle of a bunch of people. I felt the same way about stopping at intersections and everything. Luckily people aren't really paying as close attention to us as we think.

Riding on the sidewalk is fine, I guess? But way less convenient than riding in the street, as you have to constantly maneuver between pedestrians. 

Oh also, drivers who hate bikers are...ridiculous. Cities need to make roads safer for bikers!


----------



## flykiwi (Jul 18, 2011)

I didn't even know you were supposed to ride
In the streets in most places. o_o like in the middle?
As if your a car? Or on the right side? Wouldn't you get run
over then? I just got my bike and I want to ride it too..
But now knowing that..that's scary! I can't do that!
But there isn't always sidewalks to ride on..I never thought
About that before.. >: I do always see people riding
on them when their around though. I have never seen
bikers on the streets with the cars. >_>
I got a cheapo bike for 98 bucks at walmart too lol
It already has a flat tire and I haven't riden it more than twice.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Aedan said:


> But I seldom wore a helmet myself because my haircut is AWESOME and that I wouldn't want to spoil it now, would I ? :lol


Always wear a helmet.

...Always.


----------



## anon123 (Aug 24, 2010)

artandis said:


> :no Helmets are cool.
> 
> You know what's not cool? Smashing your head against the pavement and dying.


But Smashing my head against the pavement is cool

I have gotten hit by a truck before older F150 from the mid 70's. If I would have been going slightly faster I would have gotten ran over by it. I all ready knew I was not going to stop in time, so it ended up hitting the top of my skull. still beats hitting my face.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

contranigma said:


> Besides that, I feel foolish wearing a helmet, like it makes me look like a kid. I know that's dumb, because I want to be safe, but it still feels uncool. And finally, my social anxiety is really prevalent when I'm out riding. I got the bike thinking it would be cool to ride to school or work, but both of those require crossing busy intersections. I hate being stopped at an intersection waiting for a light on a bike. I feel like everyone is looking at me, because on a bike, there is nothing to hide behind. In a car you blend in. I also feel like if I ride on the sidewalk, serious bicyclists would look down at me. Isn't it illegal in some places to ride on a sidewalk? Then again, if I ride in the street, I'm afraid of pissing off motorists that have to slow down behind me or go around me. I know a lot of people get road rage and don't like to share the road with bikes. Is it okay to cross in the crosswalk at a light on a bike? I know bikes are supposed to follow the same rules as cars, but it seems safer to me to be on the sidewalk while crossing a busy intersection.


The more you use it, the less self-conscious you'll be. I feel the same way but I love riding my bike so the enjoyment I get from it kind of outweighs the anxiety. Plus you'll be gone by the time anyone's had a chance to see you 

It's fine to use the crosswalk to get across intersections, if you get off your bike and walk with it instead of mowing down the pedestrians... I think it's illegal to cycle on the pavement in many places. No one cares enough to be looking down on you for cycling on the road. It's what people do. And _always_ wear a helmet! Be safe.



Skylaishot said:


> Illegal to ride on a sidewalk?! Isn't that the ONLY way to ride a bike without looking like an a**hole? lol, no offense but I hate when people ride on the road, bikes just weren't made for that.


Er, cyclists are supposed to be on the road. The pavement is for pedestrians. Where I live, you have more chance of being run over by someone on a bike than someone in a car. It's a very bike-friendly city and the majority of the roads here have cycle lanes because there're so many people who use bikes as their main transport. I guess most cities aren't like that, but wherever you are, you'd still be expected to use the road and not the pavement if you're on a bike.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

contranigma said:


> I just bought a bike a few weeks ago. It's a relatively cheap $200 Schwinn from Wal-mart. It got good reviews on their site. When I started riding it, I thought the gears weren't shifting smooth. I tried adjusting them myself, but I wasn't making it better so I took it to a bike shop. They charged me $80 to adjust the gears which I think is a rip-off and all they did was make it like it was before. So it still doesn't shift smooth. They just corrected what I did trying to adjust it.
> 
> Besides that, I feel foolish wearing a helmet, like it makes me look like a kid. I know that's dumb, because I want to be safe, but it still feels uncool. And finally, my social anxiety is really prevalent when I'm out riding. I got the bike thinking it would be cool to ride to school or work, but both of those require crossing busy intersections. I hate being stopped at an intersection waiting for a light on a bike. I feel like everyone is looking at me, because on a bike, there is nothing to hide behind. In a car you blend in. I also feel like if I ride on the sidewalk, serious bicyclists would look down at me. Isn't it illegal in some places to ride on a sidewalk? Then again, if I ride in the street, I'm afraid of pissing off motorists that have to slow down behind me or go around me. I know a lot of people get road rage and don't like to share the road with bikes. Is it okay to cross in the crosswalk at a light on a bike? I know bikes are supposed to follow the same rules as cars, but it seems safer to me to be on the sidewalk while crossing a busy intersection.


I bought a cheap $100 bike to ride to & from work a month or so ago from Walmart & the gear shifting is messed up on it too but I never bothered to take it in having not expected much from it in the first place.

I don't wear a helmet while I ride & I'm usually riding on the sidewalk or service roads/alleys depending on where I am. Our city has lots of bike trails but not so many bike specific lanes & I don't feel comfortable riding with traffic myself. I ride past cops regularly so I guess if the whole ride on the road thing was a big deal I would have been stopped at some point. Personally I think people who ride with traffic are extremely brave. If I rode with traffic I would definitely wear a helmet even though I too think they can look a bit dumb.

I don't really get anxious riding my bike or waiting at crosswalks unless there are a few people waiting as well or the gear shift ****s up as I pass someone. I love riding though so there's nothing that would really prevent me from doing so while I have a bike & it's nice enough to so do


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

If regular ol' helmets make you feel a bit dorky, you could always spring for one of these custom hand-painted ones: http://bellehelmets.com/helmets/phrenology.php


----------



## guitarmatt (Aug 13, 2009)

Does anyone else notice most "professional" bicyclists tend to ride as close to the car lane as possible? Common sense says ride closest to the shoulder (especially on busy streets) but the strange thing ive seen is road bikers decked out in gear who ride right on the white line. As if their trying to compete with cars. :stupid


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

Aedan hair is a helmet, he puts enough hair gel to make it rock hard so it acts as a barrier between the pavement and his head...

I don't wear helmets, cause my head is shaped weird and it makes me look like a law-abiding nerd. I also know better not to hit too many potholes or go off a hill on a trail that I don't know much about. $200 for a bike from Wal-mart is expensive, usually because they're poorly assembled and quality of care isn't all that great. Toys R Us would've been a better place to get a bike, or even an old bike shop in town sells used bikes that people give away, and the bike shop fixes them up so their new again.


----------



## lastresort (Jun 16, 2010)

I live in LA and i hate bicycle riders. The ones that go on the sidewalks are okay, the ones that act like they are cars piss me off. At the very least YIELD to cars, its frickin ridiculous when bicycles hog the road.

There was a doctor in LA who rage-mowed down a couple of cyclists and he was my hero for awhile.

Also i am pretty sure helmets are only required by law for kids under 18, well at least in california.


----------



## DK3 (Sep 21, 2011)

I built my own electric pedelec bike earlier this year and it's literally transformed my life and enabled me to get out of the house everyday. Even though I don't cycle with anyone, I just enjoy being out on it and can say hello to other cyclists I pass. The good thing about biking is that you can be around people but without having to have the awkwardness of meeting people face to face..so it's like a controlled exposure..just getting exercise and fresh air is also surely good for you compared to shutting yourself away indoors and become more socially isolated.


----------



## guitarmatt (Aug 13, 2009)

lastresort said:


> I live in LA and i hate bicycle riders. The ones that go on the sidewalks are okay, the ones that act like they are cars piss me off. At the very least YIELD to cars, its frickin ridiculous when bicycles hog the road.
> 
> There was a doctor in LA who rage-mowed down a couple of cyclists and he was my hero for awhile.
> 
> Also i am pretty sure helmets are only required by law for kids under 18, well at least in california.


Thats a bit harsh, cars are supposed to yield to bike riders not the other way around. Ya both should respect eachother but I think its a typical LA attitude to think cars own the road.


----------



## db4805 (Dec 27, 2010)

If anyone wants to track their mileage online for free, you can go here;

http://www.pedalmybike.com/pedalmybike/Default.aspx

Also Here's a general Biking forum too.

http://www.bikeforums.net/forum.php


----------



## DK3 (Sep 21, 2011)

I ride a bicycle every day and it helps me get out of the house and helps my SA a lot. It's a folding MTB which i converted to an electric bike myself by adding a motor and battery. I find having an electric bike helps even more as I can quickly get out of situations I feel uncomfortable in, and I can also travel long distances like to the countryside, without being tired out. 

I don't bother with those silly helmets but I do wear one of the bright florescent jackets when I'm going on busy roads. In a way that helps my confidence too strangely, as I generally wear all black clothes and have been told I look like a policeman!


----------



## jimbo1 (Dec 26, 2010)

i got a cheap walmart mountain bike for 80 bucks. here in nyc bicycle theft is a big problem . My dad got two tricycles stolen, and i got i mine stolen two days later. if it rides and gets me to point a to b its ok with me. if it get stolen again it sucks but better to get a 80 dollar bike stolen then a 500 dollar one.


----------



## sas2012solar (Sep 26, 2011)

I feel you.

When I first got into commuter biking in college.. I had my.fear anxieties...

And yes SA. Since your around people and I think they do look at you.

One tip. Get some skull candy ear buds.

Thread it under your shirt and put your phone or ipod in your back pocket. That helps alot.

Its a great feeling to ride


----------

